# Inner Wall Tautog - Cape Henlopen State Park, DE (Nov 18, 2016)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I made the last trip to CHSP (Cape Henlopen State Park, DE) in 2016.
I expected good tog action. * 
results:
Tog: 4 keepers @15, 16, 16 and 20 inches out of 12. *Kept 3.
Conger Eel: 4 caught. *One is over 50 inches
Toadfish: 5 large ones
Water temp was 54 F. *One more weekend left for tautog at the Inner Wall. *

Fishing log:





Joe


----------

